# Direct Composting In Your Vegetable Garden



## Free_Home_improvement_Stuff (Mar 26, 2010)

This is great idea. I've never thought of doing direct composting before. I think this is better if you are in hurry and have to start planting immediately.
.-= Free Home improvement Stuff´s last blog ..Cross Samsung HDTV off your wish list =-.


----------



## Kerry1 (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the simplicity and common sense of this idea. Great post.


----------



## Chef_Vanda (Jun 22, 2010)

Great post! Every week, I buy lots of organic fruits and vegetables, wash them carefully and then I prepare them for cooking. I pull off the ugly leaves, I remove the flesh from the rind, I cut off the ends, I remove the outer layers, etc. I use only the most tender and tastiest parts of the vegetables for my clients.

This leaves a large pile of organic kitchen scraps that is perfect for composting, I’ve been saying I need to compost, for a long time. This year, I’ve joined a CSA with Sang Lee Farms and I expect to get large quantities of fruits and vegetables that will create piles of kitchen scraps for composting. Well this year, I’ve taken another step to be greener by purchasing a composter and setting it up behind my shed.
I have way too many scraps to use this technique.
Namaste,
Chef Vanda
The Organic Personal Chef


----------



## Dennis_Karp (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you direct compost veggies that have sauces or dressings on them? I made a side dish that has bread covered with burratta cheese, and tomatoes, sliced sweet onions and fresh basil leaves. The veggies were sprinkled with balsamic vinegar and olive oil. Could I have put the left over veggies in the garden? Also, can you include the coffee filter along with the coffee when you put that kind of stuff in the garden


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Dennis - No, you should never compost veggies that have oils or salad dressing on them. If it's just a tiny bit then it's ok in moderation, but if they are coated with it, no. It's best to stick with vegetation for any type of composting. Avoid adding any breads, dairy products, meats, and oils to your compost.

You can compost coffee filters as long as they are 100% paper and there is no plastics in it.


----------



## Ramon (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the direct composting method.. very interesting and Great idea!
Just renewing the earth alone is great..


----------



## Frank (Aug 18, 2012)

I have just stared gardening and believe I have made my first mistake. I have spread fresh ,uncomposited hourse manure on my unplanted topsoil. I have mixed it into the soil.
How long do I need to wait before planting ?


----------

